# Amount of milk



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello
My boy is 7 and a half months old and weaning is going well - he is on 3 meals a day and happily eats different flavours and always eats the full amount given to him. I currently have the below feeding schedule and wondered if you could advise if this seems ok and when/how i should start reducing his milk as i believe he should shortly be on only 3 x bottles per day:
7am = 8oz
7 30am = fruit baby porridge
10 30am = 8oz
11 15am = homemade puree (protein e.g fish and veg or meat and veg)
2 30pm = 8oz
4 45pm = homemade fruit or veg puree or yoghurt and fruit
6 30pm = 8oz
Thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Elmore,  his diet sounds great!! At about 8 months just see if you can get rid of that mid morning bottle and replace with water/juice  he may well phase this out because of increased meals in the day but if he hasn't in a month just try stopping that mid morning one 

Nic
Xx


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks nic that was my plan to drop that feed so good i have it confirmed! Do i increase his other milk feeds when i drop the 10 30am one or keep as they are? Hes a big boy at over 23lb at 7 and a half months so I'm unsure if the 24oz of milk (across his 3 x feeds) will be enough for him?
Thanks (and congrats too!!) xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Hun, no I don't think you need to increase the other ones but you can start adding cows milk into cooking, give with cereal etc and give yoghurts etc 
Thank you for your congrats 

Nic
Xx


----------

